# Publicly changing out of bibs after a ride/race - suggestions? Changing skirts?



## MJCBH

How do you guys gracefully get out of your bibs/shorts after a ride in public? I've seen some people use a towel wrapped around their waist or a skirt (which allows them to pull down the shorts). What do you guys do? It seems like I've heard of some type of skirt that is made specifically for this purpose.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## jorgy

I just use a towel. But I live in Hawaii and it's pretty much de rigueur to see surfers, cyclists et al. changing clothes like this.

I once saw a woman use a changing tent thingy that covered from the neck down.


----------



## RaptorTC

Everyone on my team has had good luck with using a shipping blanket. It's a lot bigger than a towel and you can use it to protect your bike afterwards!


----------



## Alfonsina

You could sew a bit of velcro to a thin towel or sheet so it doesn't fall down. If you have a sarong, that would really do the trick.


----------



## Tracy T

I keep a sarong in my gear bag. 
Take off the jersey and slip the bib straps down pretty far. Put the sarong on high and wiggle out of the bibs. 
I ride mostly near the beach so I'll put on a bathing suit and get a shower and use the changing room. If you can't do that then baby wipes will clean you up a little. 
Cars with tinted windows are nice too.


----------



## human powered

There are robe towels just for this purpose.

Home | Robie Robes


----------



## Kernyl

I have a changing robe. Not the same as the one in the link above, but very similar. The other suggestions towels, skirts etc also work.

If you are near your car, you can also change between two open doors. Just stare down any looky loos.


----------



## Mahatma Kane

This works for me:
The No Peek Change Towel - Home


----------



## bwbishop

I open the door of my car and people can stare at my butt if they are so inclined.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI

I change when I get home. To keep the car seat clean and dry, I bring a towel and cover the driver seat after I dry myself with it.


----------



## girlslovebikes2

Here is a fun alternative...Sport Kilts for Women, Get Comfy in Modern Style with Fresh Colors | SportKilt.com

lets you air out for the drive home


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod

Car door suffices most times. A towel when it doesn't, maybe. But really I don't care if someone gets a glance beyond those measures. Cyclists, surfers, etc... most just don't care because it is such a common thing to do. So don't worry about it. But since you want to be covered ...

I would suggest a BIG rain poncho, since you can change under it and it will serve other purposes. Like if you have a break down while driving in the rain, even going to work that will be a help to keep you from getting out of sorts all day at the office. Or if it rains before the race (cloudburst/short rain), you can throw it over the bike to keep things dry and lubed. Or to spread out to lay parts on when doing repairs. Lots of things you can use a rain poncho for.

Buy one, put it in the car, use it as needed/desired.


----------



## Kernyl

Yes, this. "Car door suffices most times. A towel when it doesn't, maybe. But really I don't care if someone gets a glance beyond those measures. Cyclists, surfers, etc... most just don't care because it is such a common thing to do. So don't worry about it. But since you want to be covered ..."

There is usually a bit of a sense of "respect" among cyclists and I feel anyway, an unspoken agreement not to look, because everyone has to do it (change). If everyone was staring at everyone...well, what a mess that would be. So while I do use a changing robe, if my butt peeks out for a second, oh well...


----------

